#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Pivot table to PowerPoint

## srizki

I am pasting pivot table to PowerPoint. I am pasting each pivot table in two parts on two slides. The top part has column heading 2013 2014 and 2015. The top part is pasted correctly with the column headings. But the lower part does not have the heading, therefore I have to manually enter the headings years and other.
Is there a better way of doing this?

Thanks
Sohail

----------

